# Livin` On A Prayer



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Decided I would start a journal and when trying to decide what to title it this song popped into my mind, its by Bon Jovi and I believe I am at a point in my life where I do live each day by praying to hold on to what I got ! 

* You live for the fight when thats all that you got !*

I will post things here that I feel so blessed to have in my life so ROCK ON as I share them with you :-D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Love that song. Yay we get to see all your pretty fishies!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi Mar it makes me happy you love that song as well. I only have one fish and that is my Royal Blue CT Perseus and I will post some pics of him here because he rocks my life everyday and his tank sits on my table close to my laptop so I can watch him while I work. He is such a happy little guy and loves his 5 gallon home so be on the look out for lots of pics of him.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

This is my dog Barkley I adopted from my local shelter a few years ago, he came into the shelter because he was found wandering the streets and was never claimed, he had no tags or microchip and I feel sorry for whoever lost this awesome dog or maybe he was just and unwanted dog. He came into my life just when I needed him most and he still rocks my world every second of everyday and night. He is my best friend and he goes everywhere with me except of course shopping which sometimes he is able to do even that because my local pet shop allows dogs in their store. He loves to get close to the glass enclosure and watch the hamsters and mice rolling in their wheels, he could stare at those guys for hours if I let him...lol 

When I am having a bad day I take Barkley for a long walk and that never fails to cheer me up and Barkley acts like each long walk is Christmas morning, yes he loves our long walks that much and so do I. 

He knows and listens for any signal that says Walk Time which could be something as small as putting the top on my drink bottle or picking up my purse and looking for the hard candies I like to put in my pocket to enjoy when we take a walk. Nothing gets past him there is no use in me even trying to put something over on him or in other words to try and trick him...lol 

He is as funny as he is adorable and he knows it, he is a howler and will howl 
whenever he wants to needs something, his water bowl is empty and he wants a drink he howls and stares at me till I get up and fill it with some nice fresh cool water, when I say Barkley are you hungry or ready to eat he howls and doesnt stop till I feed him. He is spoiled rotten and that is just fine with me, it works for both of us, well him mostly but I always get a big laugh out of the deal so it really works out perfect for us both. :-D

His latest trick is when its time to go upstairs for the night and watch some TV and have some snacks he will run to the top of the stairs and howl till I get up there, he is boss and he knows it or likes to think he is and so be it cause yes you can be the boss of me Barkley and feel good about that cause mom doesnt allow anyone else in her life to boss her around the way you do. 

I love my Barkley dog no ifs and or buts about it he is my hero because of the ways he has enriched my life with his special way of looking at things and like how he licked a caterpillar when he saw it crawling around on the front porch, how he loves to play and dig around in mud puddles making it look like so much fun I just have to slip off my shoes and join him standing in the muddy cool rain water on a hot Summer day, that truly makes me feel young at heart again. You Rock Barkley !


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Here is Barkley in the backseat of the truck enjoying a nice ride to my sons house for a visit, he loves riding in the truck. When I first adopted him and brought him home he throw up in the backseat, I suppose he wasnt used to getting to ride around like he owned the world but of course now he does :lol:

He is a Corgi/Shepard mix and yes he has a one blue eye and the other one is brown, how neat is that !


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Barkley is beautiful!! And sounds like a real character. 
Dogs are just awesome, I'm glad you found each other.

Sorry you're going through a bit of a rough time, but the way you are seeking out the good is inspirational.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, Barkley is cute!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Riverotter and dramaqueen. We had a walk late this evening and on the way back Barkley stopped to stand there listening to the frogs croaking down at our pond, one of the frogs sounded almost like a dog barking so maybe he thought there was a dog around or maybe he just enjoys listening to the frogs. It was pretty awesome standing there with him and watching as the last light of the day bounced off the water. I think I will try tomorrow to get a photo of the pond to post here or maybe even a video to share. It was a perfect ending to a peaceful day


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pond sounds beautiful. I'm looking forward to pics.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I am completely and totally in love with Barkley!!:BIGkissy:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> The pond sounds beautiful. I'm looking forward to pics.


Thanks DQ I hope I get got some pics soon but there has been to much rain I might drown if I try to walk down there now...:lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Romad said:


> I am completely and totally in love with Barkley!!:BIGkissy:


awww thanks Romad and he loves you too, Barkley loves everybody he meets, even the neighbors dogs who growl at him because they are older and do not want anything to do with younger hyper Barkley... :lol: :BIGhappy:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

In honor of all the rain we are getting here where I live and also just because this is a great song and easy to listen to and sing along with, I bring you Dont Rock The Boat Baby !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtj_KnlYEG8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I love the song Livin' on a Prayer! 

Glad to hear that Barkley has made your life that much better with his little quirks and antics! Dogs are amazing that way!

I can't wait to see pictures of Perseus, since I've always liked that awesome picture that you have as your avatar of him!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks BettaLover1313 Barkley and Perseus both make each day such a happy one for me and I try to keep them happy too. They both have me twisted around their paws and fins you could say...lol I am glad you like my avatar picture, I have Picasa 3 photo shop so I used the effect where I could tint the picture. Here is the full color picture. I use my iphone to take pictures with and I am happy that most of them come out fairly well.


----------



## MJ1911 (Jun 30, 2013)

Let's hope Barkley's former owners never find out where Barkley is now residing. Sounds like he is perfectly happy with you.

Have you heard this one? Same song/singer, just reduced tempo. Not as uplifting, weird cuz it's the same song, but I like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCHvchg7SjM


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

MJ1911 said:


> Let's hope Barkley's former owners never find out where Barkley is now residing. Sounds like he is perfectly happy with you.
> 
> Have you heard this one? Same song/singer, just reduced tempo. Not as uplifting, weird cuz it's the same song, but I like it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCHvchg7SjM



Thanks MJ1911 yes Barkely is such a happy guy living with me and I put a lot of thought into if I could handle him and if he would fit into my life style and he does perfectly I am happy to say, he loves nothing better than a nice long walk which is so good for us both :-D 

Thanks for the link I had never heard that version before and I enjoyed listening to it very much


----------

